# Best timeshare for retiring couple in Florida



## TheBourne (Feb 2, 2015)

*Best Florida  timeshare for retiring UK couple*

We live in the UK and are owners in Marbella with Marriott. Have been very happy with this.

We are now looking at buying somewhere we can go each November to get away from our horrible winters for a few weeks. Florida looks like the best bet, tho we've stayed at Marriott Newport Coast a few times and loved that, tho its a little further for us and I think ther will be better in Florida at this time of year.

We are relatvely relaxed about where to buy. We could do Orlando and use it for the kids, but equally happy to look at Gulf coast elsewhere fo us.

What we most like are:

Nice resorts, not high rise
Suitable for us (60s) 
Activity possibilities: tennis, swimming, cycling, sailing
Just a nice (Warm) place we can come to every year.
Finally, where we can get a good price

Ability to transfer not a prime reason. However ideally (but not compulsory) we'd like the ability to buy floating weeks rather than fixed to be a bit more flexible.


----------



## TheBourne (Feb 2, 2015)

I posted this in the general thread but in hindsight I should have posted here instead.

Basically we are a UK couple who are retiring soon and in desperate need of having somewhere we can go to every November to escape our horrible winters. We are owners at Marriott in Spain, and very happy with it, but that works for March and April, not November. Florida seems like a good bet for then.

Our priorities:

Pretty much happy anywhere. Can see the attraction of Orlando, which we could give to the kids sometime, but equally happy to look at Gulf Coast/Keys/anywhere.
Nice resort, laid back feel
We like activities so good tennis, swimming, sailing etc are top priorities. And a gym. 
We'll be using it a lot so tradeable value less of an issue
Good price and fees as low as possible.
Basically a nice place to come to every year
Ideally (but not compulsory) we'd like the ability to buy floating weeks rather than fixed to be a bit more flexible.


Anyone have any recommendations?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bwolf (Feb 2, 2015)

We really love Sanibel, but you'll not find a Marriott Marbella on Sanibel or Captiva.  Casa Ybel on Sanibel is probably the nicest timeshare.  
The resorts on Captiva are mostly the same developer and I understand some are of very high quality.

This is where we own:  http://www.sanibelbeachclub.com/

It is a comfy home away from home, but not Marriott Marbella (we stayed there once).  Check out the resales tab and keep in mind that you may negotiate price. November prices are fairly low.  Season starts about Christmas and lasts thru about April.  That is why you see a price differential for those weeks.

Other timeshares have resales, you just need to find them.  HTH


----------



## capjak (Feb 2, 2015)

If you like Orlando than you may just want to see if  you can book "Getaways" through Interval International" they are available pretty much throughout the year, xmas and New Years may be difficult.


I will take about the ones I own only:

Alternatively, I would look at Marriott that is part of the Florida Club like Marriott's Grande Vista or Hilton has several affiliates in Florida. DVC and Starwood are more limited in Florida.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 2, 2015)

I dont know the resort of the company But I would look at Hapimag Its a European timeshare system that has  an Orlando resort


----------



## chriskre (Feb 2, 2015)

HGVC Hilton Grand Vacation Club might fit the bill.
Lots of resorts on the Southwest Coast and easy to find a unit that can be cheaply converted into the Club.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 2, 2015)

deleted duplicate post


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 2, 2015)

Are you doing a ONE week stay? Or how long, will most of your trips be? And what is your price limit per week?


----------



## Bwolf (Feb 2, 2015)

Copied from the other thread.

We really love Sanibel, but you'll not find a Marriott Marbella on Sanibel or Captiva. Casa Ybel on Sanibel is probably the nicest timeshare. 
The resorts on Captiva are mostly the same developer and I understand some are of very high quality.

This is where we own: http://www.sanibelbeachclub.com/

It is a comfy home away from home, but not Marriott Marbella (we stayed there once). Check out the resales tab and keep in mind that you may negotiate price. November prices are fairly low. Season starts about Christmas and lasts thru about April. That is why you see a price differential for those weeks.

Other timeshares have resales, you just need to find them. HTH


----------



## TheBourne (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for all your replies. To answer a couple of questions, I'd probably be looking at two, potentially three, consecutive weeks. 

As well as the above, need a location/group that allows the flexibility to combine three weeks into one stay/find somewhere that allows me to buy three consecutive weeks.

For price, I have not looked into where Resales go in this part of the world. Does $20k/week seem reasonable?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 2, 2015)

Depends on the resort level (Marriott or Sheraton would be under that limit ) ... Wyndham, NO WAY ... 

But if you want FIXED Winter weeks ... it will take you awhile. And you might have to change units (if the resort can not "adjust" you staying in one unit).

Re-read your list of "likes" .... tennis is not real popular near the beach (Wyndham Sea Gardens (Pompano Beach is 6 miles north of Ft Lauderdale has multiple tennis courts & is on the beach. Larger resort with 4 pools, 2 hot tubs, activities, gym)... MFs in some sections as low as $700 per week; in others, around $1000.

When would you START your  stay --- before Dec 25, after Jan 1st, after Jan 15th? Or be home by Mar 15th or Feb 15th?


----------



## TheBourne (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks vacationhopeful, definitely well before December 25. Probably early November. We usually go to Asia in the new year.


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 2, 2015)

*I prefer the Gulf Side of Florida*

There are several very nice timeshares in the Sarasota/Bradenton Beach area. Personally, I would go for a fixed week if you can find it. If you don't get a fixed week, you won't know 'for sure' that you have what you desire each year. With a fixed week you can then deposit into II for flexibility when you need it.

My recommendation:  2 fixed weeks on Florida Gulf and one floating week in Orlando. Since you are with Marriott and have II membership, it would be fewer fees if you stick with a place that trades through II. However, adding an RCI resort could give you access to additional resorts.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Feb 2, 2015)

Last Spring I was able to get 2 two bedroom weeks resale at Sheraton Vistana Villages near WDW for total of $1000 USD. Depending on the time of year these can be used for one bedroom units for over three weeks. Maintenance fees are about $1100 each annually. Check out the Marketplace on Tug.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2015)

There are a ton of nice timeshares in Florida, and you don't need to spend anywhere near $20,000.  You should be able to find very nice resorts for $1,000 per week or less on the resale market.

November is off-season (easy to reserve) so floating weeks will probably work just as well for you - it should be easy to reserve 3 consecutive weeks in November with a floating week.  And it's easy to find floating weeks to buy.

There are also fixed weeks - but much more challenging to find 3 consecutive fixed weeks to buy, and probably not necessary.

Example:  

Sheraton Vistana Resort on ebay:  http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...ort&_nkw=sheraton+vistana+resort&_sacat=15897

Here are the 4 Starwood properties:

Sheraton Vistana Resort - https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/villa-collection/sheraton-vistana-resort/overview

Sheraton Vistana Villages - https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/villa-collection/sheraton-vistana-villages/overview

Sheraton PGA Vacaton Resort - https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/villa-collection/sheraton-pga-vacation-resort/overview

Vistana'a Beach Club - https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/villa-collection/vistanas-beach-club/overview


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 2, 2015)

*Possibly consider EOY resort ownership for flexibility.*

The two things I would do differently if I knew THEN what I know NOW.
Only buy 2 BR lock-offs and do more EOY weeks.


----------



## elaine (Feb 2, 2015)

I think you might like HGVC on Marco Island. We stayed at HGVC Surf Club last year and it was very nice.  It is an older property, but very well maintained and the staff was great. They do have tennis courts.  You can call the resort directly and inquire about resale weeks. When we were there, a resale week was as low as $5,000. If you buy through HGVC resale at the resort, I believe that you can be in the HGVC points system.  I do not recall if they have floating weeks vs. only fixed weeks. Also, once you got to the property, you can do without a car, you can easily bicycle around the island. There are stores and restaurants within walking distance, as well. 
However, my main advice is to not buy anything for a few years. November/early Dec. is fairly low season in Fla. I agree with others, you can easily get getaways from RCI or Interval (II)  for Orlando and many Fla places in  Nov. Getaways are many times less than an annual fee would be.  Right now there are 50 getaways in Fla for Nov 11-Dec 15 in II.  For example, there are 3 consecutive weeks in Naples, FL (West Coast) for $900 per week, 3 in Stuart, FL (East Coast) for $900 per week. Many in Orlando for $500-700 per week. 
Thus, I would probably join II based upon your current Marriott week and then just try out some different places through II getaways for a year of two--with no cash upfront needed to buy any more timeshares. This would also give you a good idea of which part of Fla you preferred, in case you decide to buy later. Good luck. Elaine


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2015)

elaine said:


> However, my main advice is to not buy anything for a few years. November/early Dec. is fairly low season in Fla. I agree with others, you can easily get getaways from RCI or Interval (II)  for Orlando and many Fla places in  Nov. Getaways are many times less than an annual fee would be.  Right now there are 50 getaways in Fla for Nov 11-Dec 15 in II.  For example, there are 3 consecutive weeks in Naples, FL (West Coast) for $900 per week, 3 in Stuart, FL (East Coast) for $900 per week. Many in Orlando for $500-700 per week.
> Thus, I would probably join II based upon your current Marriott week and then just try out some different places through II getaways for a year of two--with no cash upfront needed to buy any more timeshares. This would also give you a good idea of which part of Fla you preferred, in case you decide to buy later. Good luck. Elaine



This is the best/least expensive idea of all!


----------



## presley (Feb 2, 2015)

As others have suggested, I'd look at Hilton Grand Vacation Club. You could easily book Orlando one year and then one of their Florida coastal resorts the next year.  You'd buy in one location, but use your points in any of their resorts.  So, you'd never be limited to one location and they seem to have many in Florida.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 2, 2015)

Concentrate on the West Coast of Florida. Many Brit visitors prefer this area. Often see them at Little Gull Cottages.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 2, 2015)

I used to own consecutive fixed Weeks at the Berkshire Beach Club on Hwy A1A  in Deerfield Beach.  Great location; small Resort; laid back; pool; right on wide beach; multiple decent restaurants and bars within 2-3 blocks; big fishing pier about 100 yards away.  Negatives are no gym; one bedroom; not Marriott or HGVC quality but otherwise ok.  You can probably buy Weeks for less than $1,000 each.

George


----------



## TheBourne (Feb 3, 2015)

Many thanks for this, it looks like HGVC is the way to go. I suspect I shall need to buy 21,000 points for my three weeks - having looked at the resale prices this should be about $25k which is within my budget.

I will probably ask this in the HGVC thread but is it better for me to get the points through buying a week at a resort I might actually use, or just buy some weeks that give me 5,000-7,000 points at the resorts that have the lowest MFs (which I think are the ones in Vegas?). Until now I have always assumed one should buy at the resort you will use, but if its a points system  (and booking a resort should be relatively easy in November) isn't it better to buy the best combo of cheap resale price/lowest MFs?


----------



## elaine (Feb 3, 2015)

I suggest you speak with Seth Nock at sellingtimeshares.net about the ins and outs of HGVC.  He has a good reputation for HGVC resales on TUG and he spoke at length with my friend a few years ago considering HGVC, even knowing that she was not going to purchase at that time.
I think I would get one 5000-7000 contract to use for next year and see how you like the HGVC system. You can add a few II getaways in areas that you are interested in to get  your 3 week holiday for next Nov. I do not think Nov would be difficult to book in SW Fla. Again, we just LOVED HGVC Surf Club in Marco Island, but there are also other HGVC properties on Marco, so I think you would be able to get in somewhere in Nov.  Then, when you see how easy reservations at your choice properties really are in reality, you can decide whether you "need" to buy more points at that resort to ensure your reservation, or whether you can easily reserve owning a cheaper HGVC property, and add whatever additional HGVC properties you want. Also remember to consider annual fees, which will be typically be higher for beach places.  good luck! Elaine


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 3, 2015)

TheBourne said:


> Many thanks for this, it looks like HGVC is the way to go. I suspect I shall need to buy 21,000 points for my three weeks - having looked at the resale prices this should be about $25k which is within my budget.



I know I'm in the minority here but if is only the 2 of you and you plan to use where you buy, I would research the part of Florida that appeals to you; rent a week there; and explore alternatives.  You should be able to find a nice one bedroom unit at a Resort you like for $3k to $5k for the three weeks.  In addition to spending less you will have less of a loss to contemplate when selling.

George


----------



## A.Win (Feb 3, 2015)

If you are in your 60s, I'm not sure if tennis should be an important consideration. Unless you are in great shape, you may only play tennis for 5 more years, yet you may be visiting FL for 20 more years. Plus FL has lots of public tennis courts everywhere.


----------



## Roger830 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm agree with George. November is a slow month in Florida except for Thanksgiving week. Also, there are many rental options. In fact, I would suggest that owning one low cost week would be enough, then rent from rci, II, tug, etc.

A lot of talk here is about the west coast. We prefer the east coast. We are on our 6th week in Florida, with one week on the west coast, Longboat Key. I didn't like the afternoon sun there shining right at me and reflecting off of the water. I pointed that out to some folks yesterday on the sun deck here in Hollywood Beach how nice it was to have the sun to our back shining on the palm trees, beach, and water.

It might not be a bad idea to rent at a few resorts before buying anything. There will be plenty of options available for November.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 3, 2015)

I would choose Marriott because they have so many quality resorts in the Orlando area and the state of Florida.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 3, 2015)

Have you considered buying a condo?  You could use it in November, then rent it out during the peak months December thru April, etc.  

Just and idea.  

Nancy


----------



## lizap (Feb 3, 2015)

I would choose one of the Marriotts on Singer Island.  They are very nice, and the weather that time of the year will be warmer the further south you go although you should be fine along the Gulf Coast if you go in early November. I believe you should be able to get 3 weeks at Ocean Pointe for what you're willing to spend; Oceana Palms is more expensive.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 4, 2015)

Nancy said:


> Have you considered buying a condo?  You could use it in November, then rent it out during the peak months December thru April, etc.
> 
> Just and idea.
> 
> Nancy



We have a villa that we rent out and this is an excellent idea.  We usually have a lot of disappointed people who wanted to rent during the prime months.  November is a beautiful month in SW Florida.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 4, 2015)

Nancy said:


> Have you considered buying a condo?  You could use it in November, then rent it out during the peak months December thru April, etc.



I have a Canadian friend who has owned a condo in Fort Myers for over 20 years.  He rents it out Jan - Apr.  The rental income covers all expenses and then some.  Most of his renters are repeaters who take it for a month at a time .  When he and his wife are not using it it is available for friends and relatives.  He gave me a key.  All I had to do when I used it was to call and make sure someone else wasn't; call the cleaning lady when I was about to leave; and leave $25 on the kitchen table for her.

George

PS Before you ask why I don't pay rent, it is because he won't take it.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 4, 2015)

*My vote is for the beautiful pool houses with garage!*

RCI

The Houses at Summer Bay Orlando by Exporia Resorts 6884,
The Reserve at Summer Bay Orlando by Exploria Resorts D468.


----------



## silentg (Feb 4, 2015)

To TheBourne
I sent you a private message!
TerryC


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 4, 2015)

bogey21 said:


> I have a Canadian friend who has owned a condo in Fort Myers for over 20 years.  He rents it out Jan - Apr.  The rental income covers all expenses and then some.  Most of his renters are repeaters who take it for a month at a time .  When he and his wife are not using it it is available for friends and relatives.  He gave me a key.  All I had to do when I used it was to call and make sure someone else wasn't; call the cleaning lady when I was about to leave; and leave $25 on the kitchen table for her.
> 
> George
> 
> PS Before you ask why I don't pay rent, it is because he won't take it.


wow, when we have the cleaning lady in for our villa, it is about $115 to 125


----------



## X-ring (Mar 16, 2015)

We own weeks 48 & 49 (late November, early December) at Tortuga Beach Club on Sanibel Island. Very well maintained resort on the beach of a quiet Old Florida island totally devoid of high rises, traffic signals and half of which is covered by a natural preserve. The resort is managed by Hilton so trading within HGVC is possible (we have never traded our Sanibel units so far). 

We specifically chose 2 weeks in a lower level, outside unit - lower level to avoid excessive stairs and end unit to provide more natural lighting within the unit. There are tennis courts on site plus ownership includes membership at the Dunes Golf and Tennis Club (soft tennis courts plus free golf green fees for six people, daily).

It's the #1 rated resort on Sanibel, according to TripAdvisor. 
http://www.tripadvisor.ca/Hotel_Rev...Beach_Club_Resort-Sanibel_Island_Florida.html

Free free to contact me if you need more info.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 16, 2015)

A.Win said:


> If you are in your 60s, I'm not sure if tennis should be an important consideration. Unless you are in great shape, you may only play tennis for 5 more years, yet you may be visiting FL for 20 more years. Plus FL has lots of public tennis courts everywhere.



one of the best players on our competitive team is going to be 80 in June.  she is a 4.0   the team is mostly over 70.  tennis is very popular her with older people.


----------



## GregGH (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi

read thru the posts .... questions

1) the UK Pound vs US Dollar ... comments now ?
2) isn't Portugal or Southern France or Greece an option?  Shorter and less costly flights.   Morocco is also fun.
3) the east coast weather has more swings than you saw in the West Coast Newport condo's
4) November .... Hilton Head can be an option ( maybe not for swimming ? )

Good luck in your quest ... ask good questions and try before you buy

Greg


----------



## Harry (Mar 19, 2015)

TheBourne said:


> We live in the UK and are owners in Marbella with Marriott. Have been very happy with this.
> 
> We are now looking at buying somewhere we can go each November to get away from our horrible winters for a few weeks. Florida looks like the best bet, tho we've stayed at Marriott Newport Coast a few times and loved that, tho its a little further for us and I think ther will be better in Florida at this time of year.
> 
> ...




You sound like our tenants who reside in Cocoa Beach. They come every year and bring their children and grandchildren for shot stays. They tell us they have made many friends some form UK.  Cocoa Beach is close enough to Orlando and a short hop to cruises.  We also love the area preferring it over the Gulf.

Harry


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 20, 2015)

If you are looking at resorts in SW Fla, make sure they have an elevator!  Many of the resorts in this area are 2 or 3 stories, and do not have elevators.  I always mention this because we booked a place on Sanibel that was supposed to be on the second floor. Turns out, the ground floor was utility space, the first floor units were actually on the second floor, and our second floor unit had the living space on the third floor, and the bedrooms on the fourth floor!  Too many steps!  Most of the phases in Vistana Resort do not have elevators.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 20, 2015)

b2bailey said:


> The two things I would do differently if I knew THEN what I know NOW.
> Only buy 2 BR lock-offs and do more EOY weeks.



Some one gave me that advice when I was looking and I purchased an SDO 2 BR/LO for that very reason... I would like to add an even year into the mix, but I have to wait till I get a job with more vacation time.


----------



## capjak (Mar 21, 2015)

I might consider as others have said: Buying Getaways through II or if you want to own purchase a Marriott that is part of the Florida Club as you could get good use out of that.

For resorts in the Florida Club I believe marriott's grand vista (certain buildings) would work.


----------



## Sullco2 (Apr 5, 2015)

*November in Southwest Florida means good rental availability*

Hello.  I sent you a private message suggesting that timeshare ownership seemed illogical given the time you want to be in Florida--be it Southwest Florida or elsewhere. 

It is a great time to visit--weather is fine and crowds haven't really arrived yet.

There are enough fine communities with rental programs--although the one we own (whole ownership)in is one of the few that offers weekly rentals as opposed to monthly, seasonal,  or "three times per year." 

Spending up front money to buy a timeshare in this time of year plus taking on annual MF's is unnecessary.  Pick a community that offers monthly (or weekly) rentals and become a repeat tenant.  Everyone wins.

Good luck.


----------



## sandcastles (Apr 6, 2015)

Just a tip if you want to stay three weeks with floating weeks.  We own on Sanibel with floating weeks at Hurricane House, which is my favorite resort on Sanibel.  November may be considered off season when you are exchanging or renting, but with the owners it is very popular.  You will need to get in a lottery for a November week a year in advance and it is difficult to get.  Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Coarsegold Bob (Apr 6, 2015)

Let me address the issue of "good price".  I suggest you review the tug forum: Bargain Deals.  Use the internet to review the listed resort and it's location.  Some of the listings are in Florida.


----------

